# Dunnes overcharging policy



## kcb (26 Dec 2008)

I know in the food market part of Dunnes if you get overcharged for an item you get the item free.

Is it the same in the homeware section?

ie. if a candle costs €8 and they charge you €8.50 can you ask them to give it to you for free?


----------



## IsleOfMan (27 Dec 2008)

You can ask all you want but you won't get it. Dunnes couldn't give a toss. "It's because we're Irish".


----------



## MB05 (27 Dec 2008)

As far as I know it's only their policy in the grocery dept. and it may even be limited there (only small value items).  I don't think they give it on the electrical items, alcohol etc that might cost more than normal food items.

There is no harm in asking.  At best you get a total refund, at worse you get your €0.50 back.


----------



## gipimann (27 Dec 2008)

From other posts around here (and my own experience) it appears that the policy in Dunnes grocery is that if you're overcharged for an item, you get the difference back, not the item for free.   I would guess it's the same in the drapery dept.

Tesco are the ones who advertise (and mostly stick to!) the policy of an item for free if overcharged.


----------



## MB05 (27 Dec 2008)

Dunnes grocery do give the item for free as I have got it many times.  The trick is to let the transaction go through at the checkout then go to customer service to get it rectified.  If you point it out at the checkout they will just get someone to over-ride the transaction and charge you the correct price.


----------



## Smashbox (27 Dec 2008)

I got a refund once on a two for one item that they charged me for.

Ended up getting both items for free after I went back in and queried it.


----------



## Ciadan (28 Dec 2008)

I was overcharged €2.00 on a pj's a few weeks ago.  Item marked €8.00 but came up as €10.00.  I said it to the checkout person and she sent me to customer services who told me that the till price was correct and that the items on the shelves were marked incorrectly!  These were printed tags - not 'stickers'!!  I asked for a refund - it's not that I was desperate for the €2, but it was the principal!


----------



## Celtwytch (30 Dec 2008)

I must be shopping in the wrong branches of Dunnes - I have never been given an item free when I've been overcharged!  All I get is a long wait at the customer service desk while someone goes to check; followed by a trip to the shelf myself to point out the price to the staff; and then a refund of the difference only.


----------



## bond-007 (30 Dec 2008)

The policy is inconsistent at best. 

The worst thing is where an item does not scan at all. They go away and leave the entire line waiting, when they return they scan a similar item and charge you that. It should be free if they can't be arsed to but the item into their system.


----------



## FredBloggs (30 Dec 2008)

Last year on one of my infrequent shopping trips into Dunnes I noticed a pack of prawns reduced from €9.99 to €1.99 to clear (as they were best before the following day). So I bought a pack. Went to the till. The item wouldn't scan. I told the checkout girl they were €1.99. She said "They couldn't be." Got up from her till and (very slowly) walked down the shop, leaving a queue of people behind me at the till. She brought back a second pack which she scanned - at €9.99. I said no it clearly states "reduced to €1.99". A manager came over and I explained the situation. The manager, mindful of the lenghtening queue behind me said I could have the original pack plus the one the checkout operator had got for €9.99 - ie 2 for 1. I said this worked out at €4.98 each and I didn't want 2. I wanted one for €1.99. The manager said pay for the rest of my shopping and then go to customer service. This I did. The girl at customer service had a look at the prawns and said "Yes they're €1.99. We've had a few people up already today about them."
I paid her the €1.99. Got the prawns and left.
No doubt there were other customers after me who had the same trouble or ended up not noticing they were charged €9.99 for their bargain prawns!


----------



## bond-007 (30 Dec 2008)

> Got up from her till and (very slowly) walked down the shop, leaving a queue of people behind me at the till.


That has to be the SOP for all Dunnes staff in all their stores.

You are always best not to argue with the checkout operator, but pay up and seek a refund form the customer services.


----------



## AgathaC (30 Dec 2008)

Celtwytch said:


> I must be shopping in the wrong branches of Dunnes - I have never been given an item free when I've been overcharged! All I get is a long wait at the customer service desk while someone goes to check; followed by a trip to the shelf myself to point out the price to the staff; and then a refund of the difference only.


 
This is my experience also. any time I have pointed out errors I have been given a refund of the difference. I wasnt aware that Dunnes EVER gave something free...


----------



## CatherineB (1 Jan 2009)

The till price is ALWAYS correct, no exceptions. I work in Dunnes drapery, loads of stuff comes in and the tag has the incorrect price (just as often too high as it is too low) and the bottom of the tag is ripped off and the item is re-priced. Of course, loads of times not every item is repriced. I'd like to point out that it happens a lot a pair of boots scanning at €28 when they're marked €25 but just as often it happens the other way around. Or when sale items are reduced further but the tag itself it not up to date. So yes, it can be changed if you point it out during the transaction to the price marked or ou can get the difference refunded, no free items in drapery/textiles. It's doing badly enough without that.


----------



## CatherineB (1 Jan 2009)

bond-007 said:


> The policy is inconsistent at best.
> 
> The worst thing is where an item does not scan at all. They go away and leave the entire line waiting, when they return they scan a similar item and charge you that. It should be free if they can't be arsed to but the item into their system.




What are they supposed to do about the queue...would you not mind if they cleared the queue and then attended to your problem? If I leave my till for an item not scanning/item with no tag/barcode, I get someone else to jump on their till. Doesn't apply if it's a checkout and no other staff member can use another till, only their own. It's easy to print another barcode, it's not easy to trawl through the system without any number to guide you and guess the item description, so yes if this happened the logical solution is to scan a similar item for the same price if you still want to buy the original item.


----------



## bond-007 (1 Jan 2009)

Dunnes is simply a not logical place, full stop. I spent 45 minutes trying to pay for what few items I had yesterday. The shop was packed with shoppers and only 2 tills were open. People were queuing half way around the store. Loads of managers just looking on. 

As regards leaving the till for a non scanning item, in Tesco they will either give you the item free or simply refuse to sell it to you. A simple policy that does not inconvenience shoppers waiting in the queue.


----------



## FredBloggs (2 Jan 2009)

CatherineB said:


> The till price is ALWAYS correct, no exceptions.


 
Not in my experience and not in the example I quoted above.  The prawns price change had been done using handwritten signs but obviouly whoever had done this hadn't bothered changing the tills or telling the till operators.

As for the queues why does the till operator have to go off and investigate?  As in Bond's experience there were a number of manangers standing around and a (large) number of tills unoccupied


----------



## CatherineB (3 Jan 2009)

Well it is in drapery. All stock is priced in accordance with whatever the hand held scan guns say when the item is scanned and the till price is always the exact same. It's the tagging that's the problem. If they lower the price on the shelf on a whim, the till won't have that, no, it has to be altered.

Because it's your till, your transaction, your customer. It's not the manager's job to print barcodes etc, only to atually alter the price once the price is verified. The 2009 budget is absolutely disgraceful, my Dunnes is unbelievably understaffed and I'd imagine they all are. The managers can't do anything if they've no other staff to put on the tills, if it gets really bad they themselves can operate tills but it's generally frowned upon. I'm sure if you're seeing long queues, you're not also seeing staff lounging around doing nothing. They can barely afford to pay staff, people on probation have been let go and everyone's hours are cut in half. Disaster basically.


----------



## peelaaa (5 Jan 2009)

Anyone noticed that with the increased shift of people shopping in the north, Dunnes have changed their ad campaign to 'because we are irish' from 'because we are good value'

HaHa


----------



## bond-007 (5 Jan 2009)

They run the exact same ads in the north but they leave out the "because were Irish". 
Sure you mustn't offend some possible customers.


----------



## Smashbox (14 Jan 2009)

I'm sorry to drag this thread up, but I was in Tesco today at the customer service desk to retrieve some lost property.

There was a couple in front of me who brought back a six pack of beer bottles and told the woman that they had been overcharged. After much huffing and puffing, the woman scanned the item and gave them back the difference.

The man pointed at a sign right beside the desk stating that he thought the policy was that he could have the full amount refunded. With this, the woman sighed quite loudly and said 'Oh.. I suppose so' like it was a massive job for her, and coming out of her own pocket!

The man stood his ground, and the woman behind the desk eventually took it back out of its bag, scanned it and refunded the full amount. 

Surely, if this is their policy, that this man wouldnt have had to ask for the refund. Why refund part of the price, when the policy states a full refund!

I wonder if this is a Tesco thing, or an individual person thing, to try and do the people out of the full refund?


----------



## bond-007 (15 Jan 2009)

I have seen this before. I assume this is company policy only to give a partial refund unless the customer insists on a full refund. I guess this saves them money.


----------



## maebee (15 Jan 2009)

MB05 said:


> Dunnes grocery do give the item for free as I have got it many times. The trick is to let the transaction go through at the checkout then go to customer service to get it rectified. If you point it out at the checkout they will just get someone to over-ride the transaction and charge you the correct price.


 
And I thought I was the only person in Ireland who does that !

Last week in Dunnes I spotted a battered and bruised slab of Miller bottles with a reduced sticker on it. The original slab of 24 was selling at 19.99 at Christmas. This slab (about 19 bottles) was reduced to €12. It went through at 19.99, up to the Customer Services desk I went and got a FULL refund. 
They taste even nicer when they're free


----------



## bond-007 (15 Jan 2009)

Reduced stickers mean nothing in Dunnes.


----------



## Smashbox (15 Jan 2009)

No thats true, to get the proper price up they would need a managers key and password to do a price override.


----------



## MB05 (15 Jan 2009)

I've learnt the hard way especially if there is a queue behind you!  My letting it go through I get it for nothing and I am not blocking up the checkout for everyone else.  It's a win win (but not for Dunnes)!


----------



## luap_42 (3 Feb 2009)

CatherineB said:


> The till price is ALWAYS correct, no exceptions. I work in Dunnes drapery, loads of stuff comes in and the tag has the incorrect price (just as often too high as it is too low) and the bottom of the tag is ripped off and the item is re-priced. Of course, loads of times not every item is repriced. I'd like to point out that it happens a lot a pair of boots scanning at €28 when they're marked €25 but just as often it happens the other way around. Or when sale items are reduced further but the tag itself it not up to date. So yes, it can be changed if you point it out during the transaction to the price marked or ou can get the difference refunded, no free items in drapery/textiles. It's doing badly enough without that.



Wrong, wrong, wrong. The till price is NOT ALWAYS correct. In fact the exact opposite is frequently the case. It is more likely that the till price is incorrect, and that the electronic price has not been updated.


----------



## babyspice (3 Feb 2009)

i love the dunnes spicey lamb burgers in the fresh meat section, they are 1.69, but are reduced every second week to 1.39, but never changed at the till.. oh the taste of free is delish..


----------



## foxylady (12 Feb 2009)

Smashbox said:


> I'm sorry to drag this thread up, but I was in Tesco today at the customer service desk to retrieve some lost property.
> 
> There was a couple in front of me who brought back a six pack of beer bottles and told the woman that they had been overcharged. After much huffing and puffing, the woman scanned the item and gave them back the difference.
> 
> ...


 
I would say its more an individual thing personally as I have had this expericnce in tescos also and mostly go all money back only got the difference back from a person who really really loved their job!!!


----------



## Smashbox (12 Feb 2009)

The individual in question is one of those people.. I hate approaching her when she's on, I'd actually rather leave it to another day than to try and work out a problem with her. She-Devil would be a good nickname me thinks.


----------



## bond-007 (12 Feb 2009)

Sounds like the manager of my local Dunnes.


----------



## Smashbox (12 Feb 2009)

Do you live near Athlone by any chance? I know its kinda off topic, but a friend of mine approached the customer service desk (this womans lair) at 7.40pm. A new sign had been put up stating that the desk would be closing at 8pm from now on.

My friend asked for cigarettes, the she-devil pointed to the sign and said 'I'm closed'. My friend pointed to a clock behind her and said 'But its 7.40?'. She-devils reply? 'Well, I do have a home to go to, I'm going home and I am closed.'

I do love Tesco..


----------



## Bubbles34 (12 Feb 2009)

I really love to go shopping  the rudeness sometimes goes hand in hand with " if you would work any slower you would do it backwards "


----------



## bond-007 (12 Feb 2009)

Bubbles34 said:


> I really love to go shopping  the rudeness sometimes goes hand in hand with " if you would work any slower you would do it backwards "


So true.


----------

